# ~EASY crafts!~



## ~LS~

Hey hey! :hello1:

You can't sew??? You have two left hands??? 

Nooo problem! This is the easy crafts thread! 

I'll start by adding two easy crafts I know...if anyone else knows 
of any super( I mean SUPER) easy crafts, then please post them! 


The Sock Sweater! For your tiny Chi! Recycling never felt so good! 







Dog Bed Without Sewing! It really is easy! I've tried it! :thumbright:








Please share if you know of any other easy crafts!


----------



## thatrandomgirl

I love the dog bed! I'll have to try that... They're so expensive at pet stores. 

Good thread idea!!


----------



## Missygal

I also like that dog bed!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Just wanted to share some pics of Ode wearing her sock sweaters as a puppy! It just makes sense when they grow so fast! One of them was a leg warmer, so it didn't look quite as good but did the job.


----------



## ~LS~

These toys are AWESOME! :thumbright:
I use old jeans, sweatshirts, etc, any old clothes really, it all works! 















ps: Oh my! Baby Odessa was too precious! So so cute! :love2:


----------



## Star's Mama

Thanks! Now I can make some clothes out of socks for Star.


----------



## ~LS~

Star's Mama said:


> Thanks! Now I can make some clothes out of socks for Star.



Angie, it's so easy and fun. I even made sweaters for my bigger dogs(22lbs) out
of hockey socks(since they are large). As for sweaters for tiny dogs, you can
buy cheap socks at places like Walmart for example, in many colors and fabrics,
the possibilities are endless. It sounds silly but I think it's a great idea, especially
for growing Chi puppies.

The bed is easy too, I made mine from an old blanket that had holes in it, mine
turned out oval for some reason, lol, and for the stuffing I did not buy anything,
I just used an old dog bed that wasn't very pretty anymore. It turned out pretty
good.


----------



## CHITheresa

Awesome thank for ideas. I did do the sock sweater when Amberleah was 8 weeks old. 
here is picture.


----------



## CHITheresa

I just watched the pillow one so cool. lol I am going to make my very young grand-kids one for Christmas. who said there for dogs only..


----------



## Kalisee

I have made the pillow. I had seen the video a few weeks back. It was very easy and it was explained nicely...only problem was that for me it is falling apart. Mainly because after it was washed a few times, the tassle like knots started to fray. I think it was the material I used..it was fleece but I think the quality was bad.

I am going to try the sock sweater because thats all I will be wearing on Kalisee as far as clothes are concerned.

This is a great thread! I have come across some easy crafts too which I will be posting shortly..


----------



## missydawn

Cute ideas!


----------



## Star's Mama

~LS~ said:


> Angie, it's so easy and fun. I even made sweaters for my bigger dogs(22lbs) out
> of hockey socks(since they are large). As for sweaters for tiny dogs, you can
> buy cheap socks at places like Walmart for example, in many colors and fabrics,
> the possibilities are endless. It sounds silly but I think it's a great idea, especially
> for growing Chi puppies.
> 
> The bed is easy too, I made mine from an old blanket that had holes in it, mine
> turned out oval for some reason, lol, and for the stuffing I did not buy anything,
> I just used an old dog bed that wasn't very pretty anymore. It turned out pretty
> good.


Thanks! I think it might be easier finding nice sock pattern than finding clothes for her since I'm picky about buying stuff and its more affordable. I rather spend money on raw and ZP...lol. I just need to buy a hoodie or coat for her in the winter. 
But one question. Does it fall apart or fray easily since the socks are cut?

I think she probably like a snuggle bag better tho than a bed since she love sleeping on the comforters.


----------



## ~LS~

Star's Mama said:


> Thanks! I think it might be easier finding nice sock pattern than finding clothes for her since I'm picky about buying stuff and its more affordable. I rather spend money on raw and ZP...lol. I just need to buy a hoodie or coat for her in the winter.
> But one question. Does it fall apart or fray easily since the socks are cut?
> 
> I think she probably like a snuggle bag better tho than a bed since she love sleeping on the comforters.



It depends on the sock you use, those warm cute fluffy socks do fray, regular
cotton socks not so much. But I mean it's meant to be a temporary fun little
thing, obviously it won't be super perfect, but it will be cute. I definitely think
you should invest in a winter coat though, my guys can't live without one,
just make sure you find a waterproof one if you guys get slush and snow.
Spending money on raw & ZP sounds great, investing in your dog's health is
what you are doing! As for snuggle bags, I know a lot of Chis on here enjoy
them, but mine don't really seem to care. I bought them a snuggle bag and
it's the bigger dogs that were interested and tried to fit their big bodies into
the small snuggle sac, lol, it was funny to watch. My Chi girls they like
beds, but with lots of blankets on top, to cuddle.


----------



## ~LS~

Kalisee said:


> I have made the pillow. I had seen the video a few weeks back. It was very easy and it was explained nicely...only problem was that for me it is falling apart. Mainly because after it was washed a few times, the tassle like knots started to fray. I think it was the material I used..it was fleece but I think the quality was bad.
> 
> I am going to try the sock sweater because thats all I will be wearing on Kalisee as far as clothes are concerned.
> 
> This is a great thread! I have come across some easy crafts too which I will be posting shortly..



See what I did is untie the bed each time before the wash, so I was washing
two blankets instead of a "full bed" if you know what I mean. It's a bit of a
pain to tie all the knots all over again after each wash, but this way it does
not fray...not in my case anyways. Oh and I used an old fleece type blanket.


Looking forward to your crafts!!!


----------



## Kalisee

~LS~ said:


> See what I did is untie the bed each time before the wash, so I was washing
> two blankets instead of a "full bed" if you know what I mean. It's a bit of a
> pain to tie all the knots all over again after each wash, but this way it does
> not fray...not in my case anyways. Oh and I used an old fleece type blanket.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your crafts!!!


Well...DUH!! Why did I not think of that???


----------



## Star's Mama

~LS~ said:


> It depends on the sock you use, those warm cute fluffy socks do fray, regular
> cotton socks not so much. But I mean it's meant to be a temporary fun little
> thing, obviously it won't be super perfect, but it will be cute. I definitely think
> you should invest in a winter coat though, my guys can't live without one,
> just make sure you find a waterproof one if you guys get slush and snow.
> Spending money on raw & ZP sounds great, investing in your dog's health is
> what you are doing! As for snuggle bags, I know a lot of Chis on here enjoy
> them, but mine don't really seem to care. I bought them a snuggle bag and
> it's the bigger dogs that were interested and tried to fit their big bodies into
> the small snuggle sac, lol, it was funny to watch. My Chi girls they like
> beds, but with lots of blankets on top, to cuddle.


I do like the sock idea, can't have too many sock shirts! Plus since one gets warn out, I can use the other. Plus it solves my problem buying clothes for her. lol

I really don't need a waterproof coat since it rarely snow here, I definitely need a hoodie. Right now the highs are around 80s still. It's mild here during the winter. What I'm worried about is when I travel back to KS this winter, I really need a coat for her then.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood

The dog bed idea is cool! You could make some throw pillows for the couch to change with the seasons or holidays.


----------



## Smith

Star's Mama said:


> I think she probably like a snuggle bag better tho than a bed since she love sleeping on the comforters.


I bet you could modify that bed design to make a no-sewing snuggle sack, too. Use a square pattern instead of a round one, and only tie off three of the sides. Don't stuff it, leave one side open... snuggle sack!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Babi.Greenwood said:


> The dog bed idea is cool! You could make some throw pillows for the couch to change with the seasons or holidays.


That's a good idea. I might make some pillows to go on Mylo's bed or maybe even a small plush toy?


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Smith said:


> I bet you could modify that bed design to make a no-sewing snuggle sack, too. Use a square pattern instead of a round one, and only tie off three of the sides. Don't stuff it, leave one side open... snuggle sack!


Also a great idea! I'm gonna have to go find some material!


----------



## Star's Mama

Smith said:


> I bet you could modify that bed design to make a no-sewing snuggle sack, too. Use a square pattern instead of a round one, and only tie off three of the sides. Don't stuff it, leave one side open... snuggle sack!


Duhh....why didn't I think of that??? I feel like an idiot cuz it was right in front of my face! LOL

Thanks!! Now I just need the buy the materials and try it!


----------



## AussieLass

Smith said:


> I bet you could modify that bed design to make a no-sewing snuggle sack, too. Use a square pattern instead of a round one, and only tie off three of the sides. Don't stuff it, leave one side open... snuggle sack!


Fantastic idea, I'm on it! I made one of the beds as per the video when I first put it up a while ago and stuffed it with my old t-shirts etc. 

It's washed & washed just as it is, stuffing and all and then into the dryer or hung outside in the sun to dry ...it gets dragged outside into the weather where it stays for weeks, has bones eaten on it and it's still as good as new, only trouble is, it's lumpy & bumpy as the t-shirts don't make nice, comfy plush packing.

I found some fabulous Ed Hardy knee length socks on sale for $5 on my fave site so hopefully the Tinies will have some cutie patootie, trendy little skivvies soon.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood

I just saw a quilt project for kids to do or you could make them for a child. It's the same idea as the dog bed but it's 9" squares or your choice of colours tied together. I suppose you could also make doggie blankets like that too!


----------



## krbshappy71

I saved the videos to my YouTube playlist, thank you!! Adorable sock sweaters!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel

KrystalLeigh said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of Ode wearing her sock sweaters as a puppy! It just makes sense when they grow so fast! One of them was a leg warmer, so it didn't look quite as good but did the job.


OMG the leg warmer one is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## flagrl

what i did for a snuggle sack was just took a beanie that i got for free at my school and put him in it, its perfect size for him, he loves it


----------



## ~LS~

I love seeing how new ideas are blossoming, this is fun. 
If anyone else has clever easy crafts to share, please do.


----------



## ~LS~

Here is one of Bella's sock sweaters. It was a children's sock from Walmart originally. It's a silly pattern, but keeps her pretty toasty. 























Bella is a little over two pounds, so the kids' size sock fits well. For bigger 
Chis you can use a large adult sock, or even a man's sock. And if anyone 
has medium sized dogs, for my 21 pound Basenji boys I used hockey socks.


----------



## 4bsingreece

Thanks for sharing! 
I tried doing this with that kind of sock and it kept fraying EVERYWHERE! How did you stop it from doing that? It is adorable!!! Great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

4bsingreece said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> I tried doing this with that kind of sock and it kept fraying EVERYWHERE! How did you stop it from doing that? It is adorable!!! Great job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App




Well the neck part does not fray because I did not have to cut it, I left it as is.
The leg holes and back part of the sweater do fray, so I either wash the sock in
the machine after I've cut it into a sweater, or I sew by hand the edges so they
don't fray, depends on the sock.


----------

